
French tobacco shops will sell Bitcoin and Ethereum starting January 2019 - njones_f
https://venturebeat.com/2018/11/22/french-tobacco-shops-will-sell-bitcoin-and-ethereum-starting-january-2019/
======
gcbw2
already confirmed as fake news

[https://www.lemonde.fr/les-
decodeurs/article/2018/11/21/les-...](https://www.lemonde.fr/les-
decodeurs/article/2018/11/21/les-bitcoins-dans-les-bureaux-de-tabac-une-
information-fumeuse_5386538_4355770.html)

Enjoy your daily BTC scams.

